# fan belt alignment



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi
I am installing a 1964 1st series (with dual belts that drive the waterpump, alternator, and power steering) on my 1966 GTO 389 tri power engine. The belts won't line up - looks like the main cast iron bracket that bolts to the left cylinder head needs to come forward about 1/2 inch. Could the 1964 head have the mounting boss raised? Should I use some 1/2 inch spacers behind the mounting bracket? Any help would be appreciated - very frustrated at this point.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

you could make, and use spacers. Are you using an 8 bolt water pump set up or did you switch to an 11 bolt?....there would be your 1/2 inch. the alternator would be off also....


----------



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

I am using the 8 bolt waterpump. The double waterpump pulley and the double crank pulley line up fine - the alt and p/s need to come forward.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In that case I would fabricate spacers that go between the heads, and the mounting brackets. Eric


----------



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! 
I decided to do what I should have done in the first place - I ordered all the correct stuff for the 66 GTO - I will be forgetting the 64 setup.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A better option ! :cheers


----------

